# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  what does this mean...?

## erika

If it means anything at all   http://i2.tinypic.com/zjjlky.jpg    ::   
This was sent to me in some sorta joke email and I got curious to find out if it makes sense :P

----------


## MoZeS

there are some miss-spellings in this paragraph!
some words are not arabic, but it looks like,,, not good translation. 
well, it talks about the ruling system of Spain

----------

